# Did a little stabilizing



## myingling (Sep 5, 2014)

Got the stabilizing chamber out last week and did some blanks up I been wanting to do

FBE end grain pot call and deer grunt ,,other pot black ash burl and a spalted wormy maple

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice looking pieces.


----------



## SENC (Sep 5, 2014)

Those are stunning, Mike!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2014)

SENC said:


> Those are stunning, Mike!




I agree VERY nice.


----------



## jbowers (Sep 5, 2014)

That fbe is awesome!


----------



## fredito (Sep 5, 2014)

I agree, the FBE is insane!


----------

